# Silicone source



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to discontinue buying silicone from the box stores, preferably by the case online for a fair price, I usually use GE kitchen & bath mostly for setting wood transitions along tile to prevent grit noise. I used Dow Corning before but don't see it around. 
I'm not sure how they vary the formula but high bond strength is the priority. Small 10oz.? Cartridges.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Wholesale glazing suppliers and wholesale granite suppliers

such as-
http://www.wgsonline.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SRCH
http://www.braxton-bragg.com/index.cfm/m/1/fuseaction/store7catalog.level/bc/0,9940/
https://www.regentstoneproducts.com/item_detail2.aspx?ItemCode=CEMABONDSILI


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, the wholesale glass has the Dow silicone I was looking for, they also have the shims I have been wanting to order that we used for a granite company I apprenticed for. Braxton Bragg I'm familiar with but didn't consider them. Much appreciated!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Also the tubes that they sell I believe have the longer nozzle. 

Just check to see if they have an expiration date, I one bought a case from a supplier and I did not use it fast enough and half the box got partially cured before I used it.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

That sits on my mind constantly with a bit of different products I use, that I am hoping for jobs messed up so I can rotate them out of stock, like I got nothing else to worry about. 
I'll probably have to throw away a bunch of colored caulk, (20 tubes) but I shouldn't have a problem with the silicone. Very good point though.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you prefer the Dow over the GE? I'm always looking for better kitchen/bath silicone/sealant.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

www.crlaurence.com


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had a few issues with GE, first it was not expired, it hasn't set up one time, so how many jobs have I done before I noticed that? Another where it was crumbly after set, another putting on little mirrors on my sideview they just fell off one day on the ground, I cleaned real well (denatured)so I don't know why it unbonded.
I've used Dow years ago for ceramic fixtures and caulking granite and marble on large jobs(federal courthouse). I don't know maybe GE is too busy building jet engines and gigantic turbines. They did send me a free case of silicone for one of the problems I had, which was nice, so I'm gonna buy some alcohol and call in and say it tastes funny.


----------

